# Man what a week



## arrendale8105 (Jun 5, 2016)

Don't exactly know where to start but we had one heck of a week at Mexico beach.  Were thick on the fish every day we went out.  Started with some dolphin red grouper and scamp last weekend along with a couple good dives in state waters.  When federal season on red snapper opened Wednesday opened we limited out on them 3 days. Caught some nice kings and a nice cobia.   To top it off while snapper fishing yesterday we hooked and landed our first ever tuna free lining a bait off the back of the boat! I've never been so tired of cleaning fish in all my life lol.  Had a blast but its good to be home!


----------



## crappiecatchin (Jun 5, 2016)

Good catches. Weather was very nice this week. Too bad it went down hill for the weekend when most of the people were able to fish. We fished four days of the snapper season and with five people we had 45 gallon bags of fish. I'm with you on being tired of cleaning fish.


----------



## mr otter (Jun 6, 2016)

Nice catch!  Where did you find those mahi?


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jun 6, 2016)

*that Ling is close*

33" at the fork

Nice catches

s&r


----------



## arrendale8105 (Jun 6, 2016)

spurrs and racks said:


> 33" at the fork
> 
> nice catches
> 
> s&r



35 1/2


----------



## arrendale8105 (Jun 6, 2016)

mr otter said:


> Nice catch!  Where did you find those mahi?



They came from the weather bouy


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 7, 2016)

very nice!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 7, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 7, 2016)

Suweet. Y'all must have made some long runs!


----------

